# Railroad sign definitions



## dasB&M2-6-0 (Dec 13, 2014)

Searched Yahoo and Google until my fingers are numb....but still can't find a site that gives definitions for railroad signs - ie., switch yard, track side markers, crossing approaches, etc.
I'd like to add some authentic-looking signage to my layout, so I'm looking for any info anyone could pass on.....Thanx in advance!

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

railroad track signs https://www.google.com/search?q=railroad+track+signs&safe=off&rlz=1C1CHKZ_enUS439US439&es_sm=122&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=8yWcVPyED4OmyQSmh4KYAw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=1366&bih=681#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=sXTpaLD3XF21tM%253A%3BUva22wL3cgCV2M%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.minnesotasafetycouncil.org%252Fol%252Fimages%252Fdonotstop.gif%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.minnesotasafetycouncil.org%252Ffacts%252Ffactsheet.cfm%253Fqs%253D5AE296B002E812ABF908D7D68B570E85%3B100%3B100


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0 (Dec 13, 2014)

rkennery.......
Many thanks!! 
Happy Holidays!!

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I can find a lot of info on the signals.
I see a lot of vehicular RR signs explained.

But what your looking for I can't find much either?

I thought I had a site saved showing what you are asking.
It might be on another computer if I find them I will post a link.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This site might help you a little?

http://www.alaskarails.org/terminology/signs/track-signs.html


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0 (Dec 13, 2014)

big ed said:


> This site might help you a little?
> 
> http://www.alaskarails.org/terminology/signs/track-signs.html


THAT's what I'm looking for.....Thanks SO much!!
Wonder why it's so hard to weed out this info....like you say, HIGHWAY road signage terminology is prolific on search engine sites.....NOT so with RR, it seems.....!
Your link gives me a BIG "leg-up" on accessorizing my layout -- still a way of, mind you....but I'm trying to cover as many bases as I can along the way!!
Happy Holidays!!

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly....and ON TIME!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I still think I have another bookmarked somewhere.
Some of those might be from different countries?

A lot of early signals were different lights for the engineers to decipher.

See if this link works,
http://search.comcast.net/?cat=imag...um=20&safe=on&q=fixed+railroad+signal+signs/0

Works for me I don't know if it will for you?
Click on the different pictures then open in another tab to look through.
Most of these explain the different lights and what they meant.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I tried searching with different descriptions.

Fixed railroad signal signs, worked better then the others I used.


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0 (Dec 13, 2014)

big ed said:


> I still think I have another bookmarked somewhere.
> Some of those might be from different countries?
> 
> A lot of early signals were different lights for the engineers to decipher.
> ...


Yeah....the Comcast link is more along the line of the site rkenney posted....
More geared toward SIGNALS than SIGNS......but still useful, nonetheless....!:thumbsup:
Thanks again!!

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess not many engineers were not color blind.
It would take a while to memorize all of these!

https://www.tc.gc.ca/eng/railsafety/rules-tco167-175.htm


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

dasB&M2-6-0 said:


> THAT's what I'm looking for.....Thanks SO much!!
> 
> Wonder why it's so hard to weed out this info....like you say, HIGHWAY road signage terminology is prolific on search engine sites.....NOT so with RR, it seems.....!



Highway signage is federally standardized. Isn't a lot of RR signage company-specific?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

On this site http://www.alaskarails.org/terminology/signs/track-signs.html it has the one called Healy.

A Healy (they say) is self explanatory?
A Healy is for a station?

I never heard that term used?
Maybe in England?

Anyone in the States here of a Healy meaning station?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

FMTainmaster called it.

Part of the reason you're having trouble finding "the generic website which defines railroad signs" is that there isn't one. There can't be. Each railroad established it's own definitions, signals, etc which are set out in their Operating Rules books. All railroads have yard limits, but individual roads mark them differently.

If you're modeling a real railroad, go to its website (or the historical society for that road) and see if you can find it on line. You may have to track down printed literature. If you have a ficticious railroad, then search various real roads in the same general area and use theirs (or modifiy it slightly). If you're really ambitious, make up your own. 

And yes, real engineers and conductors do have to memorize this stuff. And take a rules exam before being certified to operate independantly. And they have to take periodic retests to stay certified, usually annually. An engineer with 40 years of experience on Norfolk Southern (for example) who moved to CSX, would still have to memorize the new signals and signs and pass the rules exam before he would be trusted to operate on his own. Personnel who operate on multiple systems (like Amtrak) have to memorize both sets, and hope there is a good degree of commonality.


----------



## outlaw bill (Apr 3, 2013)

After reading this thread, I kind of wonder about the signs that come in the train sets from Bachmann and how they relate to what Railroad? Since most sets are Santa Fe, I would assume ( and, yes I know the rule about assumption ), that those signs would be found along a Santa Fe right of way. ??????? Or yard?


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0 (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks to all who've responded!!
Although my yard won't really duplicate the local early RR infrastructure...I'm trying to stay era-specific (ie., '50s and '60's) for B & M....so I'll continue to pour over the archives and see what I can turn up.....

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

outlaw bill said:


> After reading this thread, I kind of wonder about the signs that come in the train sets from Bachmann and how they relate to what Railroad? Since most sets are Santa Fe, I would assume ( and, yes I know the rule about assumption ), that those signs would be found along a Santa Fe right of way. ??????? Or yard?


Assuming that you're going to get anything prototypical in a train set is like ordering dinner in a restaurant and expecting dessert to be included: sometimes you get lucky, but most often not. Train sets are designed to get beginners up and running quickly and inexpensively, and are generally assembled without any consideration given to prototypical fidelity -- like 4-4-0 steam locomotives packaged with 1930's era cars. More than likely, they just threw some generic signs in.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

big ed said:


> On this site http://www.alaskarails.org/terminology/signs/track-signs.html it has the one called Healy.
> 
> A Healy (they say) is self explanatory?
> A Healy is for a station?
> ...


Is it "A" Healy, or just Healy? There is a town in Alaska up near Fairbanks called Healy.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

After reading the previous posts on this topic, I did a "Google" search and came across something interesting, in regards to Railroad Signage. Check out this site:

http://www.railroadsignals.us/basics/basics4.htm

I didn't finish looking at the whole site, but it apparently explains a lot about different "Signage"


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

teledoc said:


> After reading the previous posts on this topic, I did a "Google" search and came across something interesting, in regards to Railroad Signage. Check out this site:
> 
> http://www.railroadsignals.us/basics/basics4.htm
> 
> I didn't finish looking at the whole site, but it apparently explains a lot about different "Signage"


I like that page! Nice generic reference.

Unfortunately, though, the OP is concerned with signage, not signals.


----------



## outlaw bill (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you CTV. I kind of figured that but had to ask. Didn't mean to steal the thread, but thought it might help if these signs were legit to that RR. I guess I will have to also do more research..


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

big ed said:


> On this site http://www.alaskarails.org/terminology/signs/track-signs.html it has the one called Healy.
> 
> A Healy (they say) is self explanatory?
> A Healy is for a station?


The caption under the picture says Station.

"Healy" (as shown in the picture for the Station sign) would be the station name.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

FM Trainmaster said:


> Highway signage is federally standardized. Isn't a lot of RR signage company-specific?


Exactly. Most railroads will have similar signs for the same purposes; the reasons and locations and intention behind most of them will be consistent from railroad to railroad, and there may be some federal regulations involved, but the specific design and appearance may be different from company to company. The ARR link gives a good idea of some of the situations that are covered. There may be other usages unique to a particular railroad.

Take for example the flanger sign. On the Alaska Railroad as shown in the link above, it's a black bar set at a 45 degree angle to the post. On Canadian National, it's a black horizontal bar with white circles at each end. Canadian Pacific flanger signs are similar to CN's, but the colours reversed. On the Algoma Central, which I model, it's just a sheet metal bar with rounded ends and the circles punched out:
http://trainweb.org/algoma/Images/Details/flangersign.jpg

Some old railroads liked to use concrete whistle and mile posts when built:
https://www.google.ca/search?q=concrete+whistle+post (particularly check the image results for lots of varied examples)

This sort of speed limit sign is common on multiple Canadian railways, perhaps some American ones as well:
http://trainweb.org/algoma/Images/Details/IMG_7907.JPG


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

cv_acr said:


> The caption under the picture says Station.
> 
> "Healy" (as shown in the picture for the Station sign) would be the station name.


That is it, I looked at what I linked again and it said Alaska RR signs and the train did run to a town of Healy in Alaska.
I have never been to Alaska....I never heard of Healy.

Like mentioned all the RR's had their own signs.
During my search I failed to read the link, that is the only one I found all the rest were about signal lights.

I thought maybe somewhere, they called a station a Healy.


----------

